# Peripherals not working...



## chaosyoshimage (Feb 11, 2011)

So, I turn on my computer and the light comes on and everything sounds like it’s running. However, the monitor is in sleep mode (orange light) and moving the mouse or touching the keyboard does not awaken the monitor, in fact the keyboard and mouse don’t appear to be coming on either.

I’ve tried unplugging everything, restarting a billion times and nothing changes. I got a new laptop because we needed one anyway and my mouse and monitor work with it.

I heard replacing the CMOS battery works, but I tried that with no results. I cleaned out the computer hoping that there was just too much dust in it or something. I’ve also been told to try a BIOS scan, but I don’t know how to go about doing that. I tried going through HP’s online manuals and they weren’t helpful.

My model is a HP Pavilion a1140n. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

You should first test the hard drive too see if it has failed -- all hard drives fail sooner or later because they have moving parts which eventually wear out.

You can test the drive with *Seagate SeaTools for DOS* from here:
| Seagate

Create a CD from the downloaded ISO file and boot your PC from it.


----------



## chaosyoshimage (Feb 11, 2011)

pip22 said:


> You should first test the hard drive too see if it has failed -- all hard drives fail sooner or later because they have moving parts which eventually wear out.
> 
> You can test the drive with *Seagate SeaTools for DOS* from here:
> | Seagate
> ...


I don't think I can test it right now since I can't actually interact with my computer, with my peripherals/monitor being my only input/output devices. However, if I get a cable to connect the old HDD to my laptop can I run the check?


----------



## boomer456 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey, I think we may have the same problem. I don't mean to hijack your thread or anything, but I just made a new posting...You should look it over and let me know if that matches your problem. 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...rd-mouse-unresponsive-551021.html#post3129919


----------



## chaosyoshimage (Feb 11, 2011)

boomer456 said:


> Hey, I think we may have the same problem. I don't mean to hijack your thread or anything, but I just made a new posting...You should look it over and let me know if that matches your problem.
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...rd-mouse-unresponsive-551021.html#post3129919


I read through your thread and I believe there are similarities. Tell me if you find a solution. 

One poster on that other thread suggested a new power supply, anyone think that might do the trick? That was the first thing I thought of, but I wasn't sure if I should buy one or not.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You (both) need to pull it apart and test to try and isolate the cause. There are procedures stickied here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/how-to-bench-test-your-system-262998.html


----------

